# Loss of appetite in my 9month old German Shepherd puppy



## MrClarke (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi there! I have a 9 month old German Shepherd puppy and for the last two or so weeks he hasn't shown much interested in his food. Before this problem occurred he gulped down all his food and licked his bowl absolutely clean and was always ready for more. Is this something to be considered about ?? Or is he just letting me know that he's ready for one meal a day? Because usually you start feeding one meal a day around a year of age. 

Your advice will be much appreciated as I'm a first time dog owner ! 

Thank you.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

It has nothing to do with how many times you feed them daily. Take a stool sample in to vet for starters or just take him to the vet.

If he was a good eater and now he's not something is up so start with vet visit.

How is his poop?
Is he drinking water?
Does he have any issues with taking treats?
Has his personality changed? lethargic, uninterested,


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

How much does he weigh and how much do you feed him daily?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I agree that there is something wrong with your dog and he needs to see a vet, especially since this may have been going on for two weeks. Please see a vet as soon as possible and let us know what he found.

This does not sound at all normal and would concern me.


----------



## MrClarke (Oct 18, 2018)

Malibu said:


> It has nothing to do with how many times you feed them daily. Take a stool sample in to vet for starters or just take him to the vet.
> 
> If he was a good eater and now he's not something is up so start with vet visit.
> 
> ...






He's stool hasn't changed, it's still solid with occasionally it being a but liquady.
Zeus still drinks his water as per usual and his personality is still happy and loving. Although I have noticed that he gets tired quicker than he usually does


----------



## MrClarke (Oct 18, 2018)

Pawsed said:


> I agree that there is something wrong with your dog and he needs to see a vet, especially since this may have been going on for two weeks. Please see a vet as soon as possible and let us know what he found.
> 
> This does not sound at all normal and would concern me.


Thank you for your feedback! I will have Zeus checked out by the vet


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Just for your information, there is no rule that you need to feed only once a day at one year of age, or at any age, for that matter. Our dogs are always fed twice a day, once they graduate from puppyhood, and will be for the rest of their lives.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How much are you feeding? Volume wise. As in if you are using a real measuring cup (not a coffee mug) how much per day?

And I always feed twice a day. Two times a day I can really look at my dogs and how they are acting eating and what is normal FOR THEM. I have one dog currently eating 4 cups a day (2 in the am, 2 in the pm) and my other older GSD eating only 2 cups a day (1 in the am and 1 in the pm). BOTH amounts are normal for each dog. And both are adjusted as needed.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

9-10 months is around the time my pup stopped being a vacuum cleaner over food. I thought there was something wrong with him but I checked with a vet and he was good. The thing is he was still eating treats (biscuits) or other snacks such as yoghurt and peanut butter, he just didn't eat his dry food anymore. That's when I changed his food and pour chicken broth over it, he started eating again, but not like before, not enthusiastically. Chances are if your dog is still eating treats but not the meal on the bowl, he's being picky.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

MrClarke said:


> He's stool hasn't changed, it's still solid with occasionally it being a but liquady.
> Zeus still drinks his water as per usual and his personality is still happy and loving. Although I have noticed that he gets tired quicker than he usually does


Sudden drop in appetite and energy = get to the vet in my opinion. Do not delay.


----------



## Pipper (Jul 27, 2018)

There are many factors, for example: 
*1. Parasites or other digestive problems*. Observe whether or not he has other symptoms like blood in stool, weight loss, and diarrhea. These symptoms may relate to parasites or other digestive problems. If it occurs, go to the vet asap. A dog goes to the dog-friendly beaches/park/yards every day needs to take the antiscolic medication every month. Otherwise, the risk of parasite infection is very high.
*2.* Apart from the parasite reason, some male dogs will reduce the appetite because they have met the female dogs who are in heat. It means that your dog has reached the mating age. 
Good luck.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

I asked about his weight and food amounts because you could just be over-feeding a little, and he may be self-regulating. Of course it could be something else, if you’re concerned by all means call your vet. Do keep us posted!


----------

